# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Please Help!  Are my tadpoles ok?

## papervsglue

Bonjour!  I am from northeastern Pennsylvania.  A few weeks ago, I started collecting tadpoles from our pool before we begin adding chlorine.  I am completely a newbie at this and researching as much as I can.  I set up 3 separate 50 gallon tanks.  I utilized the pool water that the tadpoles were hatched in which was clear when scooped out.  We have been adding our well water to the pool and the tadpoles have been thriving.  I feed the tadpoles tadpole pellets and occasionally boiled romaine lettuce.  An hour after feeding, I remove any excess food sitting on top of the water.

The first tank that I had set up has the most matured tadpoles.  The second tank has the next size down.  The third tank has the smallest.  I set up stones in the tanks as well as some grass with roots, but had washed the dirt off prior to adding them to the tank.  Some of the most mature tadpoles now have back legs formed.  I have the tank set up with stones that they can climb up easily when they are able to and a dirt container sitting on top of the stones.  These tanks are outside mostly shaded.  They maybe receive about an hour of sunshine per day.  I do not have a filtration system as they are outside but I do frequent water changes.  I have read so many conflicting views on changing water.  Since it has been warm, the first tank that I had set up seems to change to a green color daily.  I will do a 50% water change daily.  I will add some of the pool water and some of the well water.  I make sure that the temperature is the same as the tank.  However, this tank never looks clean.  I am afraid of doing a full water change and I don't even know if that needs to be done or if it has to be done immediately.  I've seen people say that their tadpoles die after complete changes.  Our well water does not have chlorine in it and the tadpoles for a few weeks have been handling the well water with no issues.  

As I mentioned, the tanks are 50 gallon tanks.  These were new and never had any chemicals inside of them.  In the most mature tadpole tank, I have 21 tadpoles.  In each of the other two tanks, I have 25 tadpoles in each.  The tank with the maturing tadpoles is the one that gets so dirty so quickly.  I am assuming it is because they are bigger and produce more waste.  

So!  After this long explanation of my setup, I have a couple of concerns that I am hoping someone can help me with.  This is my first time raising tadpoles and I want to do everything I can to ensure that they make it into my back yard safely.  We also have a man-made pond in the back yard that we usually have up that the fully matured frogs like to hang out in when the pool is chlorinated. Due to the passing away of my finance's father a few months ago (he always took care of the pond) the pond was not set up at its usual time, but will be set back up.  We also have natural ponds right near us as we live in the country.
Here are some of the tadpoles:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIpL85g...gimmesomesugar
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIJktrDg...gimmesomesugar
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIEm1qrA...gimmesomesugar

Last night I was checking on the tadpoles and in the most mature tank, there are two odd tadpoles.  They swim very rapidly in circles and on their sides or on their stomachs.  They look different than the other tadpoles.  They seem to have a sloped mouth and a puffier belly.  Their eyes look different.  I removed those two and set them in a separate container in case they were sick.  I have researched the illness dropsy but I am not sure if that's what they have.  We are picking up the medicine at the pet store tonight incase it is.  The other tadpoles in the tank are doing well.  But again, the water gets green daily and has a bit of an odor.  
Here are some pics of the odd tadpoles:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BILPZVAA...gimmesomesugar
https://www.instagram.com/p/BILPgEug...gimmesomesugar


Can anyone help me out?  Please remember that I am a total newbie to tadpole raising and just want to do the right thing.  I didn't want these tadpoles to die when we chlorinate the pool so I'm trying to save them.  So far, they are doing great except those two.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I am super stoked to join this community!

P.S.  I believe that we have Spring Peepers, Eastern Grey Tree Frogs and toads all over our back yard.  I would love to post photos to have someone help me identify them.  I think this forum is fabulous.

----------


## elly

I am not an expert, but from a few things I've read it seems that tads can swallow air and that can cause floating. As far as the twirling goes, there might be something going on with the PH of the water?

----------


## cwwj

If you want to rule out dropsy, test the water with a kit. There are strip tests that are relatively inexpensive, but they are generally not as accurate as the kits that are about 50$. That will tell you a lot about the water they are in. It could be because of water quality, but since it's a couple and not a lot, who knows. 

If the PH is too high, tannins may help. These can come naturally from certain leaves or drift wood. 

We put a  leaf in our tadpole cups, and change them regularly as the leaves do run out of it basically.

Anyway, that's my 2cents. Hope it helps

----------

